# 'Internet city' project in Karachi with UAE collaboration



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Qatar4Ever said:


> what racist remarks?!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=127714

Someone in the Pakistani forum asked what they thought of Dubai as a place and the entire thread went a big wrong lol
So it's better to just let that die down and not reignite the flames


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Pakistan, UAE to set up 'Internet Media City' in Pakistan*

*Internet Media City to be set up in Karachi*
Pakistan Times National News Desk

KARACHI: An Internet Media City would be set up in Karachi on the pattern of one that exists in Dubai.

Sindh Minister for Information Technology, Syed Mustafa Kamal, said this while talking to media here on Tuesday.

He pointed out that the government of Pakistan has signed an agreement with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) for the setting up of three internet media cities in the country.

*The Locales*

These would be established in Islamabad, Lahore and in Karachi.

The Minister pointed out that Sindh Governor Dr. Ishrat-ul-Ebad Khan, has made arrangement of 200 acres of land in the outskirts of the metropolis for the setting up of internet media city, close to the proposed educational city.●

http://pakistantimes.net/2004/09/15/national5.htm


----------

